# Sprachversion Typenschild Spritzgießmaschine nach MRL



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (17 Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

in welcher Sprache muss das Typenschild einer Maschine angefertigt werden? 
In der MRL wird im Punkt 1.7.1 - Informationen und Warnhinweise an der Maschine (ausgeführt in der Sprache, in der die Maschine erstmalig in Betrieb genommen wird) und Punkt 1.7.3 - Kennzeichnung der Maschinen (Firmenname, Bezeichnung, Seriennummer, etc.) (ausgeführt in einer Amtssprache der EU). 

Wenn nun ein Typenschild zweisprachig ausgeführt ist (Deutsch/Englisch) und auf dem Typenschild die Kennzeichnung sowie Informationen zur Maschine (Gewicht, Schließkraft, kW Motor, etc.)... reicht Englisch und Deutsch das für die EU Mitgliedsstaaten aus oder ist man als Maschinenhersteller verpflichtet, das komplette Typenschild in der Sprache anzufertigen, in der die Maschine erstmalig in Betrieb genommen wird? 

Danke


----------



## Safety (17 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
im Guide wird das erklärt:
Die sprachlichen Anforderungen in Nummer 1.7.1 gelten nicht für die in Nummer 1.7.3 Absatz 1 geforderten Angaben. Diese Angaben sollten jedoch in einer der EU-Amtssprachen angegeben werden.

The language requirements set out in section 1.7.1 do not apply to the particulars referred to the in first paragraph of section 1.7.3. However, these particulars should be written in one of the official EU languages.


----------



## stevenn (18 Januar 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Guide wird das erklärt:
> Die sprachlichen Anforderungen in Nummer 1.7.1 gelten nicht für die in Nummer 1.7.3 Absatz 1 geforderten Angaben. Diese Angaben sollten jedoch in einer der EU-Amtssprachen angegeben werden.
> 
> The language requirements set out in section 1.7.1 do not apply to the particulars referred to the in first paragraph of section 1.7.3. However, these particulars should be written in one of the official EU languages.


wollte ich so auch schreiben. das heißt, dass dein "Mischmasch" ( so machen wir es auch ;-) ) differenziert zu betrachten ist. die Angaben aus 1.7.3 kannst du in einer Amtsprache machen, die Angaben aus 1.7.1 musst du in Landessprache machen. wir machen einfach gleich alles auf dem Typenschild in Landessprache.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo, 

das mit dem Guide wusste ich bereits. Ok dann ist meine Ansicht, dass im europäischen Raum Englisch ausreicht, wohl doch nicht zutreffend. 

Trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten. 

Gruß


----------



## hucki (18 Januar 2019)

christianlwb schrieb:


> dann ist meine Ansicht, dass im europäischen Raum Englisch ausreicht, wohl doch nicht zutreffend.



Safety und Stevenn geben doch *IMHO* mit dem Zitat aus der MRL das Gegenteil wieder:
Für das Typenschild (Angaben aus 1.7.3) ist eine *EU*-Amtssprache, zu denen auch Englisch gehört, ausreichend.
Nur Deutsch wäre damit auch okay.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Safety und Stevenn geben doch *IMHO* mit dem Zitat aus der MRL das Gegenteil wieder:
> Für das Typenschild (Angaben aus 1.7.3) ist eine *EU*-Amtssprache, zu denen auch Englisch gehört, ausreichend.
> Nur Deutsch wäre damit auch okay.


für 1.7.3 ja. für 1.7.1 nicht. diese Angaben müssen in der Landessprache sein. christianlwb hat das schon richtig aufgefasst.


----------



## hucki (21 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> für 1.7.3 ja. für 1.7.1 nicht. diese Angaben müssen in der Landessprache sein. christianlwb hat das schon richtig aufgefasst.


Welche Angaben des Typenschilds wären das denn z.B. noch, wenn diese:


			
				1.7.3   Kennzeichnung der Maschinen schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeder Maschine müssen mindestens folgende Angaben erkennbar, deutlich lesbar und dauerhaft angebracht sein:
> 
> Firmenname und vollständige Anschrift des Herstellers und gegebenenfalls seines Bevollmächtigten,
> Bezeichnung der Maschine,
> ...


unter die 1.7.3 fallen?
Und warum fallen zusätzliche Angaben auf dem Typenschild nicht unter die 1.7.3, wenn doch dieses Kapitel explizit "Kennzeichnung der Maschinen" heißt?


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

z.B. Gewicht, Leistung

aber ich verstehe deine Argumentation. 
wenn du die letzten Absätze des Kapitels 1.7.3 liest, steht da: 
_..."*Je nach Beschaffenheit müssen auf der Maschine ebenfalls alle für die Sicherheit bei der Verwendung wesentlichen
Hinweise angebracht sein. Diese Hinweise unterliegen den Anforderungen der Nummer 1.7.1.*
Muss ein Maschinenteil während der Benutzung mit Hebezeugen gehandhabt werden, so ist sein Gewicht
leserlich, dauerhaft und eindeutig anzugeben."

_Und das ist der Stolperstein, der mich dazu bringt diese Informationen in Landessprache zu liefern.


----------



## hucki (21 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> z.B. Gewicht, Leistung
> 
> _Muss ein Maschinenteil während der Benutzung mit Hebezeugen gehandhabt werden, so ist sein Gewicht
> leserlich, dauerhaft und eindeutig anzugeben."_


Wenn da *100kg* steht, ist das doch eine internationale SI-Einheit, die in jeder Landessprache verständlich sein sollte, auch wenn da nur "Weight" vorsteht?
Und Weight müsste man ja nicht mal vorschreiben, weil es auch so klar sein dürfte, dass es nicht die Leistung der Anlage ist?


PS: 
Natürlich geht man mit der Landessprache immer auf Nummer sicher, das ist klar.


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

@hucki: ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht, will ich nicht bewerten. ich bin auch eher deiner Meinung, aber so steht es halt in der MRL. für mich als Hersteller wäre es auch einfacher, wenn ich einfach alles in Englisch liefern könnte ( Typenschild, Betriebsanleitung, Schaltplan, Hinweise, ...), aber es gibt halt das Gesetz.
Falls ich die MRL und den Leitfaden falsch interpretiere, dürft ihr mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, denn das wäre auch für mich von Vorteil. ;-)


----------



## hucki (21 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> @hucki: ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht, will ich nicht bewerten.


Da bin ich bei Dir, darum geht es für mich auch nicht.

Wir wollen und müssen uns natürlich an die MRL halten. 
Und wenn wir das aus irgend einem Grund nicht machen sollten, müssen wir dies schnellstens korrigieren.




stevenn schrieb:


> ich bin auch eher deiner Meinung, aber so steht es halt in der MRL.


Das ist für mich die eigentliche Frage: "Was steht da wirklich?"
Wie in fast allen Gesetzen ist das meist so eine Wischiwaschi-Aussage.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel mit dem Gewicht:
1. steht da, das eine Gewichtsangabe nur zwingend vorgegeben ist, wenn "ein Maschinenteil während der Benutzung mit Hebezeugen gehandhabt werden" muss.
  Ein Schaltschrank z.B. muss während der Benutzung nicht gehoben werden, denn für mich fällt die Installation nicht unter Benutzung. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
  Verursacht mir also eine freiwillige Angabe (wie so oft) auf dem Typenschild zusätzlichen Aufwand, nur weil der Bezeichner dieser Angabe nicht unter 1.7.3 fällt?
  Die Angabe selbst dürfte eh' international sein, oder?
2. steht nirgends, dass diese Angabe (nur) auf dem Typenschild stehen muss. 
 Könnte ich also für diese explizite Angabe auch ein zusätzliches Gewichtsschild in Landessprache machen und dann damit der 1.7.1 bzw. dem Zusatz von 1.7.3 gerecht werden?



Bisher sieht ein Teil unseres Typenschilds z.B. so aus:





Müsste ich dann die Bezeichner für Volumen und Schaltplanversion nach 1.7.1 oder nach 1.7.3 behandeln?
Oder ich lass zumindest beim Volumen (wie bei der Leistungsangabe) z.B. einfach nur den Bezeichner weg, da der Sinn der Angabe IMHO eh' klar ist?
Gewicht geben wir bis dato gar nicht an, da die Anlage bei der normalen Benutzung nicht gehoben wird.
Wollten wir in Zukunft aber eigentlich noch freiwillig machen. Lieber lassen, weil in unserem Fall nicht gefordert?
(PS: Alle diese Angaben sind im Handbuch auch in Landessprache aufgeführt.)

Wo besteht wirklicher Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

zu 1.: ist die Gewichtsangabe für den Transporteur nicht wichtig?oder reicht es aus die Angabe irgendwo in den Frachtpapieren zu schreiben?

zu 2.: ist denke ich ein guter Weg. wir machen es halt so, dass wir die wichtigen Angaben alle auf das Typenschild machen. Ist am Ende auch eine Sache der Qualitätssicherung (sind alle Angaben angebracht? wäre dann mit dem Typenschild erledigt). aber gegen deine Idee aus 2. kann ich so nichts sagen und habe ich für uns auch schon überlegt.

Dein Typenschild ist natürlich etwas einfacher als zum Beispiel eins von uns. Angaben aus einem Typenschild, welches gerade vor mir liegt: mehrere Antriebe bzw. Abtriebe (Bezeichnungen), unterschiedliche Leistungen. Mehrere Tanks, Unterschiedliche Momente, eine maximale Drehzahl, verschiedene max. Kräfte, verschiedene Drücke.
und das sind unserer Meinung nach alles wichtige Angaben, die wir auf dem Typenschild haben wollen.


----------



## hucki (21 Januar 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> zu 1.: ist die Gewichtsangabe für den Transporteur nicht wichtig?oder reicht es aus die Angabe irgendwo in den Frachtpapieren zu schreiben?


(Der Transporteur sieht das Typenschild bei uns eh' nicht, weil eingepackt. Und ganz richtig, er hat Begleitpapiere mit diesen Angaben.)
Ich brauch' solche Angaben vor allem bei der IBN, wenn ich z.B. auf Kran und Lastaufnahmemittel des Kunden angewiesen bin.

All das kann man aber auch dem Handbuch in jeder erforderlichen Sprache entnehmen und sie sind ja anscheinend keine geforderten Angaben auf der Maschinenkennzeichnung.



stevenn schrieb:


> zu 2.: ist denke ich ein guter Weg. wir machen es halt so, dass wir die wichtigen Angaben alle auf das Typenschild machen. Ist am Ende auch eine Sache der Qualitätssicherung (sind alle Angaben angebracht? wäre dann mit dem Typenschild erledigt). aber gegen deine Idee aus 2. kann ich so nichts sagen und habe ich für uns auch schon überlegt.
> 
> Dein Typenschild ist natürlich etwas einfacher als zum Beispiel eins von uns. Angaben aus einem Typenschild, welches gerade vor mir liegt: mehrere Antriebe bzw. Abtriebe (Bezeichnungen), unterschiedliche Leistungen. Mehrere Tanks, Unterschiedliche Momente, eine maximale Drehzahl, verschiedene max. Kräfte, verschiedene Drücke.
> und das sind unserer Meinung nach alles wichtige Angaben, die wir auf dem Typenschild haben wollen.


Möchten wir eigentlich auch auf dem Typenschild haben (auch wenn wir nur wenig Gedöns an unserer Anlage haben und daher nicht soviele Angaben draufstempeln müssen).
Wir möchten die aber nicht wegen freiwilliger Angaben auch noch z.B. in kyrillisch oder griechisch erstellen müssen.

Und fallen z.B. Transportgewicht bei unbeweglichen Anlagen oder Schaltplanversion überhaupt unter die "für die Sicherheit bei der *Verwendung* wesentlichen Hinweise", die nach 1.7.1 auszuführen sind?
Bei uns höchstens das maximale Fassungsvermögen, oder?


----------



## stevenn (21 Januar 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Und fallen z.B. Transportgewicht bei unbeweglichen Anlagen oder Schaltplanversion überhaupt unter die "für die Sicherheit bei der *Verwendung* wesentlichen Hinweise", die nach 1.7.1 auszuführen sind?
> Bei uns höchstens das maximale Fassungsvermögen, oder?


ich würde sagen nein, wobei man wieder diskutieren kann was eine unbewegliche Anlage ist. Ist ein Schaltschrank eine unbewegliche Anlage? im Betrieb ja. also tendiere ich auch eher dazu hier keine Gewichtsangaben anzugeben.bei unseren Prüfständen (teilweise mehrere 100 t) ist auch keine Gewichtsangabe drauf.


----------

